# Pro-press gas system



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone still using the pro-press system for gas? Seems they lost certification. We are turning them down in the area I inspect in.
Still seeing the NIBCO gas system in copper.

In my old area you barely saw any copper used, sometimes on propane systems from the tank to the dwelling. Maybe a water heater drop. Most everything else was black iron, parker flex or strike arrest.

My new area I see brazed copper for gas all over, strike arrest some NIBCO copper and until just a bit ago pro-press until we dropped it from the approved list.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

GAN said:


> Anyone still using the pro-press system for gas? Seems they lost certification. We are turning them down in the area I inspect in.
> Still seeing the NIBCO gas system in copper.
> 
> In my old area you barely saw any copper used, sometimes on propane systems from the tank to the dwelling. Maybe a water heater drop. Most everything else was black iron, parker flex or strike arrest.
> ...


If you mean copper propress than no. I might have seen copper propress once for a gas line and I am sure they didn't switch out the o-rings or special order fittings with the viton o-rings pre-installed. How would the inspector really know if they swapped out the o-rings? I don't think those o-rings are cheap either. That's probably why it isn't approved in your area anymore, no way to verify the o-rings are viton.

Why anyone would use propress for gas is beyond more. Copper costs more than black iron and the only reason to use soft copper on an install instead of black iron is labour savings. So why would you propress copper for a gas line and go through all the trouble of having to swap o-rings and cut and measure nipples when you could just flare soft copper? And what do you do if code requires the yellow plastic coating?

Now if you mean megapress then yes, we press black iron gas lines a lot. Probably 50/50 megapress and threaded.

I can't wait until they get thin wall stainless pipe approved and in production. That right there will be the kitty's titty for piping. The megapress fittings are already stainless.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> I can't wait until they get thin wall stainless pipe approved and in production. That right there will be the kitty's titty for piping. The megapress fittings are already stainless


This. I'd also like to see megapress to gastite adapters. Yes, I know I could just use the appropriate combination of threaded fittings. What can I say? I'm a spoiled, entitled millennial! 😂


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> This. I'd also like to see megapress to gastite adapters. Yes, I know I could just use the appropriate combination of threaded fittings. What can I say? I'm a spoiled, entitled millennial! 😂


Corrugated stainless is garbage and should be banned IMO. Too easy to break, puncture, or get burnt through by an errant electrical charge.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Mega press is still approved. "Copper" Pro-press for us not, I would have to see that altering the factory fitting by switching O-ring would be listed in the "ESR" reports. We would not approve the swap, unless a licensed design professional would sign off on it with a letter, with the address, permit number, descriptor, signature & stamp.

Problem with flares is they can't be buried in a ceiling or wall, where mega-press the NIBCO system or strike arrest/parker flex can be. 

NIBCO, has the approved copper gas system with a current ESR report.

Seeing the stainless "strike arrest" stainless system since the jacket has been upgraded and a bond is not required. Don't see the yellow "parker flex" stainless much at all.


----------

